

Norway's police fired their guns just twice last year - winta
http://atlas.qz.com/charts/NyIcrvPu

======
Arnt
But then the commentary says "most don't carry a gun" which is true but false.
There are guns in a locked box in police cars, and the closest car isn't far
away.

It makes a difference though. Talking to someone who carries a gun is
different from talking to someone who has keys to a locked box in the car
parked outside.

